# milliyet / uyruk



## FlyingBird

What is difference between uyruk and milliyet?

Türkiye=Ülke
Türkçe=dil
Türk= is it uyruk or milliyet 

Let's say i am doing an list with nationalities of each country, do i say uyruklar or milliyetler as a title?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## themadprogramer

No you just say Milletler. 

Millet -> Nation
Milli (The i at the end is pronounced longer) -> National
Milliyet -> Nationality


----------



## FlyingBird

Can i ask why milletler? i thought Türkiye is millet and now you saying that Türk is millet?


----------



## ancalimon

Türkiye is a country (devlet, ülke)

"Türks" are a "millet" which is "traditionally" known as a "nation" in Turkey.  Of course politically not everyone agrees that Turks as a whole is a nation (millet).


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you.

But what about uyruk?


----------



## traviskwas

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you.
> 
> But what about uyruk?




Uyruk means "nationality" also. But we use it when formality is required. Also it has a slight meaning like "where he/she is from?". (He/she can be living in Turkey but when we need some formality -generally in forms, we use "uyruk" because he/she cannot be a citizen of Turkey (actually when we ask someone's "uyruk" we make him/her feel that we already have had the feeling of his/her not being a citizen.)).


'Türk' or 'Türkler' (meaning people) is a nation.
'Türk' (being Türk) is a nationality.
'Türkiye' is a country

if I type here 'English', which one will you understand first: the language or the nationality?

Likewise, 'Alman' is a nation (people) and also 'Alman' is a nationality (meaning "being Alman")

** Alman = German || Almanya = Germany || Almanca = German


----------



## FlyingBird

cevaplarınız için teşekkür ediyorum.

and can i ask what is difference between milliyet and uyruk?

could you give me some sentences as example with them please?

çok teşekkürler


----------



## traviskwas

Benim uyruğum: T.C. (in formal, we use country names)
Benim milliyetim: Türk


----------

